# Frogs dyeing



## Gbayle73 (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi-I am new to this and this is my first post.
I have an 18x18x 24 Viv. My first go with dart frogs was with leucs. They all died within 1 to 2 years. I stripped the tank and started over again with new everything. I then put in 2 juvenile cobalts and they grew up just fine. Within the last week they died off as well. I have 2 other 12x12 vivs with Benedictas in them and they are doing fine.
Any thoughts as to what is wrong with the tank or what i am doing wrong with the 18 x 18 viv? I don't want to put any more fronts in the tank until I figure out what is wrong. I dust the flies with Repashy Calcium plus.
Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste)

1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ?

2. What are your Temperatures -Day and Night - Highs and lows ? Are the enclosure lights too hot ?

3. What is the Humidity like ? - Percentage or guesstimate. What type of Water are you using ? Describe your tank/enclosure and it's lid or top.

4. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it ? What superfine powdered supplements are you using and are they fresh ?

5. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently ? Tankmates / other frogs ?

6. Any type of behaviour you would consider 'odd' ?

7. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently ? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, bug sprays ect near the tank ?

8. Can you take pictures of EVERYTHING ? The frogs, the enclosure ? Take numerous pics of everything


----------



## Gbayle73 (Jun 20, 2020)

The first group I had were Leucamelas and the last two the died off after about a year were Cobalts.
The temp in the summertiime doesn't very much from about 78 during the summertiime to around 72 in the winter time. I am in Arizona so we have plenty of heat. I spray the viv daily so I am sure the humidity is always around 80%. I have LED lights so they don't get to hot. I am using distilled water to spray the cage with.
I feed them Melanagastor flightless fruitflies dusted in the Repashy Calcium Plus.
There are no other animals in the tank. They didn't act strange as they kept eating until a couple of days before each one died and then they stopped eating.
Never touched the frogs and there are no other scents or anything in the viv or around the viv. The viv is an 18 x 18 x 24 ExoTerra with a fully enclosed Plexy Glass solid top.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Photo's of your tank will probably help a lot. No or bad airflow could already be part of the problem


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste)
> 
> 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ?
> 
> ...


I like how this is used here, a good added item would be, in the case of more than one animal dying, a notation of the time lapse between subjects expiring, and especially if the frame is tight, or appears simultaneous. 

Animals crashing and dying very close together can cue to non-pathogenic mechanical cause of death. A fortifying tie-in to mechanical cause is sudden death that is asymptomatic, but that can be very subjective in its dependency on whos looking.

But sudden, simultaneous death of numerous subjects can hint strongly to mechanical manner of death.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I updated the questioner a bit

Basic Frog Problem Questionnaire Template:

answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste)

1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? What size ? (use a common US Coin as a reference)

2. What are your Temperatures -Day and Night - Highs and lows ? Are the enclosure lights too hot ?

3. What is the Humidity like ? - Percentage or guesstimate. What type of Water are you using ? Describe your tank/enclosure and it's lid or top.

4. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it ? What superfine powdered supplements are you using and are they fresh ?

5. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently ? Tankmates / other frogs ?

6. Any type of behaviour you would consider 'odd' ?

7. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently ? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, NICOTINE, bug sprays ect near the tank ?

8. Can you take pictures of EVERYTHING ? The frogs, the enclosure ? Take numerous pics of everything - that will be of great help.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Can we get this stickied? I can never remember which threads have used this and don't want to have to store it...

Mark



Philsuma said:


> I updated the questioner a bit
> 
> Basic Frog Problem Questionnaire Template:
> 
> ...


----------

